# Singapore relocation



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

I have gone thru threads under Singapore Expat forum last few days as I am considering relocation to Singapore within my own Organization (10+ years Telecom Technical+Sales experience), would appreciate kind opinion/advice on following:

a) Is 150k + good for Family with 2 kids 5yr & 7yr

b) Which place you'd recommend i look for renting in District 4 Alexandra/Labador Park or along Circle line Metro, 1st preference is near school (preferably Local/Girls) 

c) I understand in Singapore, it's not possible to invest in Property being Expat, is it possible to find 2Bed Apt Rent within 3k SGD 

d) Are local schools open to Expat kids based on catchment area or Placement exam

e) Since we already have Australian PR & Property investment in Sydney, is it considered as negative for any Singapore PR applicant, I read it's quite difficult to get PR from SG, 


Many thanks in advance.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

thewall said:


> a) Is 150k + good for Family with 2 kids 5yr & 7yr


This very much depends on your lifestyle and spending choices.
The average Singapore household income is around S$70k, but you'll be faced with higher costs than locals, especially for rent and school fees.



thewall said:


> ) Which place you'd recommend i look for renting in District 4 Alexandra/Labador Park or along Circle line Metro, 1st preference is near school (preferably Local/Girls)


You should figure out the school location first (see below).



thewall said:


> c) I understand in Singapore, it's not possible to invest in Property being Expat, is it possible to find 2Bed Apt Rent within 3k SGD


Foreigners can buy private property (not HDBs, which are government-subsidized flats that 90% of the population live in), but they are expensive.
It is possible to rent HDB 2-bedders for S$3000/month, but private ones cost more.



thewall said:


> d) Are local schools open to Expat kids based on catchment area or Placement exam


Foreigners have third priority in school place allocation (after locals and PRs), thus you'll only get places in unpopular and/or inconveniently located public schools. Fees for foreign kids there are around S$500/month.
Private schools cost S$1500-3000/month and the better ones have waitlists for new entries.



thewall said:


> e) Since we already have Australian PR & Property investment in Sydney, is it considered as negative for any Singapore PR applicant, I read it's quite difficult to get PR from SG,


Singapore PR is for people with long-term commitment to Singapore. Having and keeping a PR elsewhere is obviously a sign that you're not that serious - so better give it up before you apply (which is, in any case, not recommended before you lived in Singapore three years or longer).
People of subcontinental origin have an especially hard time to become PR recently, because of too many abusers in the past.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

thanks a lot beppi

Avg 70k sounds low, i m bit surprised


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Your comment made me look up the official statistics (on singstat.gov.sg) - and you are right: The average household income has recently grown by 11%/year and now (2013) stands at S$94k.
My number was just a few years old ...


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Averages (means) are not so helpful in Singapore -- or in most other countries. Singapore has quite high income inequality, so the means get skewed. It's more reasonable to look at median income levels, i.e. the level of income at which 50% of households (or individuals) earn less and 50% earn more.

I think the government is being misleading in how they express median household income, though at least they're upfront about it. They explain that it's the median household income "from work among employed households," and in 2013 that figure was S$94,440 (S$7,870 per month). Note that figure _includes_ employer CPF contributions -- and I question that, too.

While Singapore does have high rates of employment, employment is certainly not universal. If you're looking at "where am I relative to households with at least one working adult?" then that's a reasonably useful number. If you're looking at where you are in relative standard of living terms, it's less useful.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks both, i see the picture much clearer now. (from the graph I extracted from singstat)

Like BBCWatcher mentioned, I suspect it may be even more skewed for Top-5 Percentiles, but what is not clear to me, this is about Singapore Citizen/PR holder, how about Expat on Work permit only, I guess that graph got to remain above this line. How much extra we need to spend more as Expat (roughly)

a. rental ($500 per month), 
b. schools ($2500 per month per kid), 
c. misc ($1000)
d. tax (i guess same),


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Percentile Monthly	SG Income Y2013
10th Decile Avg $11,1k $134k 
Median $7,8k $94k 
9th Decile Avg $5,1k $62k 
8th Decile Avg $3,8k $46k 
7th Decile Avg $3k $36k


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

The majority of Expats in Singapore are from (mostly Asian) third world countries and earn far less than the locals. So that number also wouldn't help you.
In the end, how much you spend is up to your own choices - e.g. some people think having a car or drinking a glass of wine with your meal is essential, but both are extremely costly in Singapore (and can easily be done without).


----------



## JacobDing (Sep 30, 2014)

Its depends on you man, but before that I say something about Singapore, this nation is the most costly region, so expecting cheap rate not possible. So think again and again to relocate here.


----------

